# God have mercy on Stephen Garcia



## Thanatos (Aug 11, 2010)

Because on September 11th the Dawgs are going to blitz him to Hades and back. I can not wait to see the feast Georgia's defense will enjoy that day.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 11, 2010)

I just hope we get to him before he completes any passes to his recievers who are about a FOOT taller than our d-backs.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm excited as well.  I'm not trying to get anything started here but I really am having a hard time understanding all the hype that Garcia is getting.  Now granted, I didn't watch a bunch of SC's games last year but he's always been one of those guys that frustrates a fanbase.  Long on potential that never really gets realized consistently.

He had a pretty good game against us last year but most qbs did so I don't put a lot of stock in that.

Playing them early is a double edged sword.  It's bad because they have everybody healthy that early in the season.  Also, the 3-4 will still be a serious work in progress and we could definitely see SC bust some big plays on us.

Then again, Garcia is a head case.  If we bring the heat like I think we will and get to him early and often I think it will be the way Thanatos is hoping.  Let him get driven into the grass by Houston, Washington, etc. and I believe he will come unraveled.  

One thing is for sure, I can't wait to find out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2010)

It will be interesting to see if the UGA 'D' coach is bringing anything new to the table as well as if SC's coaches have helped their QB mature over last year. A failure on either teams part in these areas could yield devastating results for one team. Should UGA start their season out 0-1 against this team it won't bode well.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2010)

The only way is to put him on his back early and often! I dont think he will have the succes he had against last year! This will be a low scoring game! I think we will run the ball and eat up alot clock! We win this game by 10 and Spurrier has a nervous break down!


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 11, 2010)

Gamecock Defense will have a little something to say about the outcome of the game as well...
UGA's kids will be implementing a new and complex Defense against...a Spurrier Offense? I think the blitz will be the last thing the dawgs do, Spurrier's Offense lives on quick hitting plays, seams opened up by blitzing linebackers....
USCe's offensive line will be the real question mark for this team.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 11, 2010)

their te gave us fits last year.  what is the status of him?


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 11, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Gamecock Defense will have a little something to say about the outcome of the game as well...
> UGA's kids will be implementing a new and complex Defense against...a Spurrier Offense? I think the blitz will be the last thing the dawgs do, Spurrier's Offense lives on quick hitting plays, seams opened up by blitzing linebackers....
> USCe's offensive line will be the real question mark for this team.



I agree, SC's D is a beast! But they didn't show up against GA last year.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Should UGA start their season out 0-1 against this team it won't bode well.



That would be awful tough to do since they're the second team on our schedule and all.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 11, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> their te gave us fits last year.  what is the status of him?



Yeah, he dumped it off underneath to Saunders quite a bit. It was getting frustrating. One-fourth of his receptions last year came in that game.
Two early fumbles made that game a lot closer than it should have been, but Boykin helped us out with that kickoff return.

Both QBs threw a lot in last years game. I see us running the ball quite a bit more this year, as will SC. Samuel and Garcia were the leading rushers last year. Look for Garcia to throw to Gurley often. He only had four catches in last years game, but he had more than a dozen chances, especially late.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> That would be awful tough to do since they're the second team on our schedule and all.


 
You are correct. 0-2 would be worse..


----------



## Yellow Hammer (Aug 11, 2010)

Will the dawgs be wearing those black jerseys for this game?


----------



## reylamb (Aug 11, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Gamecock Defense will have a little something to say about the outcome of the game as well...
> UGA's kids will be implementing a new and complex Defense against...a Spurrier Offense? I think the blitz will be the last thing the dawgs do, Spurrier's Offense lives on quick hitting plays, seams opened up by blitzing linebackers....
> USCe's offensive line will be the real question mark for this team.



The USCe offense during the Spurrier Era has not exactly been the old Spurrier offenses during his UF era........


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

I am not so sure that the 3-4 will be that complex for them to run,  or is it?  Isn't it a pure attacking/intuitive reflex defense that relies more on athletism?  Educate me Rex.


----------



## Buck (Aug 11, 2010)

CSS replayed last year’s UGA vs SC game last night.  It was painful to watch even knowing we won the game.  Thank God Bryan Evans and Willie are history.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Gamecock Defense will have a little something to say about the outcome of the game as well...
> UGA's kids will be implementing a new and complex Defense against...a Spurrier Offense? I think the blitz will be the last thing the dawgs do, Spurrier's Offense lives on quick hitting plays, seams opened up by blitzing linebackers....
> USCe's offensive line will be the real question mark for this team.



I hear what you're saying Rip and you might be right.  But ask yourself, how well did sitting back and trying to keep all of Spurrier's quick plays in front of work last year?  And the year before that?  We had to rely on late game heroics to keep from losing.  I don't think playing not to lose is necessarily the best course of action.  Spurrier or not.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2010)

Yellow Hammer said:


> Will the dawgs be wearing those black jerseys for this game?



Are you and proside going to watch the game together?


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 11, 2010)

Yellow Hammer said:


> Will the dawgs be wearing those black jerseys for this game?


 
For their sake I hope not....


----------



## ACguy (Aug 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It will be interesting to see if the UGA 'D' coach is bringing anything new to the table as well as if SC's coaches have helped their QB mature over last year. A failure on either teams part in these areas could yield devastating results for one team. Should UGA start their season out 0-1 against this team it won't bode well.



SC needs to improve on the OL. I can't wait for this game. Gilmore vs Green could be a good matchup. I am eager to see who is going to challenge UF for the east this year.  I can't wait to find out if WM was really the problem at UGA.


----------



## Thanatos (Aug 11, 2010)

What will give us the biggest advantage is that no one has seen "our" 3-4 scheme. Our first game will be run out of base 3-4 and nickel with minimal blitzes


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2010)

ACguy said:


> I can't wait to find out if WM was really the problem at UGA.


 
I maintain he was only a percentage of the issue. Richt is responsible for making his coaches do their job and he failed. If Richt hasn't changed his philosophy on play calling then Spurrier may have something for him.

Predictability and lack of imagination in play calling has been UGA's downfall for the span of Richt's tenure thus far.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey Yellow hammer, you do a GREAT job of reminding people why they LOVE to beat Bama.It's great to see the look on ARROGANT people's faces when their team gets beat. I hope you guys make it to the championship game.BTW SC's offensive line was ranked LAST in the conference. I'm not worried about that game like I was before I saw that. Ain't nobody gonna block Justin Houston!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 11, 2010)

Four seniors and a junior starter on the OL should help along with a new OL & running game coordinator Shaun Elliott.

Garcia had great passing/rush yards, his poor stats were int's and sacks which were largely attributed to the OL.

Things were looking good in practice, so much so spurrier was pulling out a lot of the old fun & gun formations.  So many write ups were hitting the press/internet that he closed practices earlier than planned.

Looks like we will all be guessing until gameday....

Go Cocks.


----------



## Thanatos (Aug 11, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Gamecock Defense will have a little something to say about the outcome of the game as well...
> UGA's kids will be implementing a new and complex Defense against...a Spurrier Offense? I think the blitz will be the last thing the dawgs do, Spurrier's Offense lives on quick hitting plays, seams opened up by blitzing linebackers....
> USCe's offensive line will be the real question mark for this team.



Grantham = good NFL D experience 

Spurrier = not so good O experience


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 11, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I hear what you're saying Rip and you might be right.  But ask yourself, how well did sitting back and trying to keep all of Spurrier's quick plays in front of work last year?  And the year before that?  We had to rely on late game heroics to keep from losing.  I don't think playing not to lose is necessarily the best course of action.  Spurrier or not.



I like that UGA is going to the 3-4, I have never been a fan of "reactionary" defense, and I'm quiet sure that Grantham will implement it on a situational basis,...my point is that this game will be played early in the season, UGA will more than likely suffer from a few self inflicted wounds defensively, after-all it will still be "new" to the players,...If USCe can get any consistent production out of their Offensive line, then I think UGA has trouble.
I picked USCe to beat UGA,...I still stand by that, but I feel better about the dawgs now than I did a month or two ago.
Who is going to plug the middle for UGA? Remember the 3-4 is vulnerable to a hard running attack 'tween the tackles...
Spurrier's gamecocks aren't the same as Spurrier's gators for sure,...but Spurrier is still the same.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanatos said:


> Grantham = good NFL D experience
> 
> Spurrier = not so good O experience



you are kidding me, right?

...just in case you are not...trying to equate Spurrier's gators to Spurrier's gamecocks is a losing proposition...there is a significant difference in talent on the field,...and last time I checked, it is the guys on the field who play the game...and I don't think Grantham will be making any tackles...if that was your implication.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 11, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey Yellow hammer, you do a GREAT job of reminding people why they LOVE to beat Bama.It's great to see the look on ARROGANT people's faces when their team gets beat. I hope you guys make it to the championship game.BTW SC's offensive line was ranked LAST in the conference. I'm not worried about that game like I was before I saw that. Ain't nobody gonna block Justin Houston!!


 No offense there Sugar,...but that is exactly what we saw the night of the "Black out"

(shall I go back and bring up the thread prior to the game)


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> I like that UGA is going to the 3-4, I have never been a fan of "reactionary" defense, and I'm quiet sure that Grantham will implement it on a situational basis,...my point is that this game will be played early in the season, UGA will more than likely suffer from a few self inflicted wounds defensively, after-all it will still be "new" to the players,...If USCe can get any consistent production out of their Offensive line, then I think UGA has trouble.
> I picked USCe to beat UGA,...I still stand by that, but I feel better about the dawgs now than I did a month or two ago.
> Who is going to plug the middle for UGA? Remember the 3-4 is vulnerable to a hard running attack 'tween the tackles...
> Spurrier's gamecocks aren't the same as Spurrier's gators for sure,...but Spurrier is still the same.



It depends on what you mean when you say the middle.  If you are taling about nose, it will be one of three people.  Deangelo Tyson is set to be the starter.  He's undersized for the nose position at 6'2'' around 290.  He's extremely powerful and has a good pad level.  Grantham did well with an undersized nose before.  It may be Kwame Geathers and Bean Anserson too.  both of them are HUGE.  They will rotate there as big boys need a breather.  Especially on D when you are playing as relentlessly as Grantham wants them to play.

If you are talking about linebackers, it all depends.  Akeem Dent is on schedule to be back for the opening game after toe surgery.  But don't be surprised if they just let him sit for the first game.  He's probably our best linebacker all things considered.  He plays the "Moe" position.  The "Mike" is played by Marcus Dowtin who Warren Belin has called, "One of the most talented linebackers I have ever seen."  When Dent isn't in there it's Christian Robinson.  He a bit smallish 6'2'' 220, but he is one of the most physical players on the team and plays like a much bigger guy.

I agree with you 100% about the 3-4 being new.  There will be some big plays early on.  There will be times when guys are out of position.  There will be times that offenses get an easy score, and the haters on this forum will be on here crowing about how Grantham doesn't know what he's doing and this and that.  I'm expecing all of that.

But I think we will beat South Carolina.  I'm not saying it will be pretty.  It never is.  Ealry in the year they are tough to beat.  We have to hear the Dawg haters cluck about how tough it was for us to beat them when their team beat them much worse.  They apparently aren't smart enough to realize that SC is pretty fair when they have everyone healthy.

But I think we will win.  I just don't believe all the talk about how scary SC is gonna be this year.  We might barely escape again but I think we will win.  But I might be proven wrong.  Not like it would be the first time.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> you are kidding me, right?
> 
> ...just in case you are not...trying to equate Spurrier's gators to Spurrier's gamecocks is a losing proposition...there is a significant difference in talent on the field,...and last time I checked, it is the guys on the field who play the game...and I don't think Grantham will be making any tackles...if that was your implication.



You are correct sir.  But Spurrier got way too much credit when he had all that talent.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 11, 2010)

as good as BAMA was defensively last season, led by McLain, we still got caught out of position a few times, and in a couple of games had trouble stopping the run,...(mind you we only gave up 5 rushing TD's all year)  
I think the Dawgs should be much improved Defensively this season,...can you guys stay "onsides"? keep your penalties down? This D will be tricky at first.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> as good as BAMA was defensively last season, led by McLain, we still got caught out of position a few times, and in a couple of games had trouble stopping the run,...(mind you we only gave up 5 rushing TD's all year)
> I think the Dawgs should be much improved Defensively this season,...can you guys stay "onsides"? keep your penalties down? This D will be tricky at first.



I'm worried about that.  I remember yall's first year under Saban.  Somethimes the D looked stout.  Then sometimes it was like a completely different team.  I'm expecting some of that this year.

I worry about the nose.  I think Deangelo is a good player but I would be lying if I said that his size didn't worry me.  The other two have the body, just not the experience.

I'm concerned about some things.  I definitely am.  But I don't thikany UGA fan is exoecting miracles this year.  We just want to see real improvement.


----------



## Thanatos (Aug 11, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> You are correct sir.  But Spurrier got way too much credit when he had all that talent.



You both missed my point. Spurrier struggled greatly in the pros while Grantham had above average to great success the past couple of seasons. The point was I don't think Grantham will be out coached by Spurrier. Out played maybe...


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanatos said:


> You both missed my point. Spurrier struggled greatly in the pros while Grantham had above average to great success the past couple of seasons. The point was I don't think Grantham will be out coached by Spurrier. Out played maybe...



No.  I didn't miss your point.  I knew what you were saying.  I was having a different conversation.


----------



## ACguy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanatos said:


> Grantham = good NFL D experience
> 
> Spurrier = not so good O experience



I thought they were coaching college teams  . When is comes to college ball Spurrier has the advantage over Grantham and Johnson has the advantage over Bobo . UGA has the talent advantage.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 11, 2010)

Great pro coaches don't always make great college coaches and visa versa.  Some do great with the change, so every argument has a counter.  Won't know which is true until the season is underway.

Spurrier has more MATURE talent this year than any other at SC.  His recruiting class that was #4 in the country are Juniors this year.  Could the Gamecocks go from one major NC to two in the same year?  Many would have said they wouldn't even have had the one already this year.  It is the year of the COCK!

Come on football!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 11, 2010)

I am worried that Bean and Kwame will play high and that spells trouble. If they can learn to play low, we'll be more than alright.


----------



## chadair (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanatos said:


> You both missed my point. Spurrier struggled greatly in the pros while Grantham had above average to great success the past couple of seasons. The point was I don't think Grantham will be out coached by Spurrier. Out played maybe...


I guess I am missin it too. Are you sayin that Grantham is coachin 11 nfl players on defense at uga?? if not, you are comparin apples to oranges.

And Brad, the Ol Ball Coach deserves all the credit in the world for what he did at UF. Spurrier modernized the ENTIRE  sec. All yall dog fans have said that there was not football in gainesville til the 90's, and we know who came in then.


----------



## gin house (Aug 11, 2010)

it will be a somewhat close game with carolina comin out on top.  im usually scared and look to loose to georgia but not this year, i dont keep up with georgias players but since i cant name one, that sounds like a good year to me.  garcia and the recieving core will have fun, write that down.  we also have some good running back im interested in seeing.   why so much hype on coaches, i realize they are crucial to sports but to me the players make the outcome on how they play and react to good or bad situations, its all good on paper but paper can run, tackle and throw.   carolina will win....................go gamecocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2010)

chadair said:


> I guess I am missin it too. Are you sayin that Grantham is coachin 11 nfl players on defense at uga?? if not, you are comparin apples to oranges.
> 
> And Brad, the Ol Ball Coach deserves all the credit in the world for what he did at UF. Spurrier modernized the ENTIRE  sec. All yall dog fans have said that there was not football in gainesville til the 90's, and we know who came in then.



I agree.  But people go nuts with it.  Nobody can ever decide how they want it to be.  Spurrier was hailed a "genius" at Florida.  If you mentioned the talent that he had at his disposal you were told that that had very little to do with it because Spurrier was a genius.

Yet many of the same people want to apologize for his lack of success at SC by excusing it as a lack of talent.

See where I have a problem?

I agree that he changed the way football was played in the SEC by bringing a pass happy offense into a run first league that had long been dominated by ball control and defense.  He also made that work.

So while I recognize that Spurrier was once a very good coach, I'm smart enough to not just buy all the "genius" nonsense.  If he was as great as he and many others would have you believe, he would have won the SEC at SC by now.

He had his day but his day is over with.  I don't see how I'm being unreasonable by thinking that.


----------



## chadair (Aug 11, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I agree.  But people go nuts with it.  Nobody can ever decide how they want it to be.  Spurrier was hailed a "genius" at Florida.  If you mentioned the talent that he had at his disposal you were told that that had very little to do with it because Spurrier was a genius.
> 
> Yet many of the same people want to apologize for his lack of success at SC by excusing it as a lack of talent.
> 
> ...



I agree, and I think the rest of the league caught up with him by the end. it takes innovation to stay on top, and he hasnt really changed anything since he started. the same goes for Richts offense as well. I thank thats why Uban is successful, cause no one had to defense the spread in the sec before, hopefully he can have the same great run for 12 years like spurrier, then adapt to whatthe rest of the league has done


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 11, 2010)

X's and O's are great no doubt, but even more important is the Head coach's ability to organize and _prepare_his team to play.
Discipline and execution are paramount.
The players are responsible to perform,...with discipline and perfect execution.
Head Coaches are responsible for schemes and prep. as well as motivation and to a lesser extent the X's and O's.
Spurrier and Meyers are great schemers,...Saban is a great organizer and disciplinarian (D schemes ain't bad either).
Obviously the Assistant Coaches are tasked with breaking down and implementing the head Coach's scheme and strategy.
EJ is a pretty good D coach, Spurrier is a pretty good O coach...(don't know about his ability to motivate or focus his players)
UGA and USCe are pretty evenly matched at this point, I give the nod to USCe based on experience primarily and UGA's new D scheme.
Which ever team has the fewest mistakes wins.
The other thing about Saban, love him or hate him, thus far he has proven to be outstanding at preparing his team to play...fewest penalties, great turnover ratio,...mental maestro
What I have yet to see is how well Saban can get his players to deal with success...can he keep them focused and ready to play as the favorite all year?
I don't buy into the notion that Spurrier has lost his ability to Coach,...but we'll see.
I also am not sure that Richt can fulfill his roles as a Head Coach,...again we'll see.
And before you lil doggies start yapping,...I'll be one of the first on here to congratulate Richt and you guys if he does.


----------



## kracker (Aug 11, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> Four seniors and a junior starter on the OL should help along with a new OL & running game coordinator Shaun Elliott.
> 
> Garcia had great passing/rush yards, his poor stats were int's and sacks which were largely attributed to the OL.
> 
> ...



We always play UGA hard, just seem to shoot ourselves in the foot. I would love to be able to bump this thread back up after a USC win Sept. 11th.


----------



## AU Bassman (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanatos said:


> Because on September 11th the Dawgs are going to blitz him to Hades and back. I can not wait to see the feast Georgia's defense will enjoy that day.



That's a pretty stout statement considering UGA's defense has not played a snap. Ought to be a great game though. Love the optimism!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2010)

All the talk about how big and bad SC is gonna be blows my mind.  Jeez yall never learn about this sort of thing.  I would have to go back and look but I bet a lot of yall are the same ones that were hyping Ole Miss last year.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 11, 2010)

It all comes together for Stephen and the gamecocks at high noon on Sept.2nd.


----------



## deerbandit (Aug 11, 2010)

ACguy said:


> SC needs to improve on the OL. I can't wait for this game. Gilmore vs Green could be a good matchup. I am eager to see who is going to challenge UF for the east this year.  I can't wait to find out if WM was really the problem at UGA.



Seriously you are going to judge UGA's defenses in the first year under a new defensive coordinator?


----------



## Thanatos (Aug 11, 2010)

I guess my statement about coaching was misleading about the NFL success of both coaches. I was trying to rebut rippers statement of Spurrier out game planning Grantham. Game plan only. Nothing about players. 

Like someone mentioned above. To stay on top you have to be innovative and Grantham just left one of the top defenses at the pro level. He will have a stout game plan drawn up to deal with the cocks. 

As everyone knows...how these players react in the game is why we watch.


----------



## Thanatos (Aug 11, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> No.  I didn't miss your point.  I knew what you were saying.  I was having a different conversation.



That's going to be my bad...


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 11, 2010)

I just don't see USC  defense shutting down the run and if the cheat up on the line AJ will make them pay.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2010)

paddlin samurai said:


> It all comes together for Stephen and the gamecocks at high noon on Sept.2nd.



I know it's the time of year for optimism but we hear this from yall every single year.  This year is always the year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I just don't see USC  defense shutting down the run and if the cheat up on the line AJ will make them pay.



Agreed.  They don't have anybody that can come close to coveringA.J.  Ellis Johnson is good but he can't get out there and shut down number 8.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 11, 2010)

If I'm a Dawg fan, I would be much more worried about how my freshman QB was going to get blitzed by SC than the other way around.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> If I'm a Dawg fan, I would be much more worried about how my freshman QB was going to get blitzed by SC than the other way around.



If our O line looked more like theirs than ours I would too.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 11, 2010)

paddlin samurai said:


> It all comes together for Stephen and the gamecocks at high noon on Sept.2nd.



Let's take care of S. Miss on the night of sept 2nd first, then we can look forward to the dogs on the 11th...


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 11, 2010)

Hope the doggies Dbacks can tackle as well as cover...


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 11, 2010)

gin house said:


> it will be a somewhat close game with carolina comin out on top.  im usually scared and look to loose to georgia but not this year, i dont keep up with georgias players but since i cant name one, that sounds like a good year to me.  garcia and the recieving core will have fun, write that down.  we also have some good running back im interested in seeing.   why so much hype on coaches, i realize they are crucial to sports but to me the players make the outcome on how they play and react to good or bad situations, its all good on paper but paper can run, tackle and throw.   carolina will win....................go gamecocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Looks like we found our version of dogpound, although the spellin and grammer taint neer as awfool... 

Ginhouse, no offense just thought some of the old timers on the board might appreciate a good poke and joke.  Lord knows the tempers can flair on this board at times...


----------



## Thanatos (Aug 11, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> If I'm a Dawg fan, I would be much more worried about how my freshman QB was going to get blitzed by SC than the other way around.



I am worried about that, but then thoughts of throwing screen passes to Caleb King and TE dumps to White and Charles make my feel all tingly inside.


----------



## ACguy (Aug 11, 2010)

deerbandit said:


> Seriously you are going to judge UGA's defenses in the first year under a new defensive coordinator?



Yes. UGA fans have been saying that WM was horrible and that it is a addition by subtraction. IF WM is really as bad as the fans say then this years defense should be better then last years. 



Thanatos said:


> I guess my statement about coaching was misleading about the NFL success of both coaches. I was trying to rebut rippers statement of Spurrier out game planning Grantham. Game plan only. Nothing about players.
> 
> Like someone mentioned above. To stay on top you have to be innovative and Grantham just left one of the top defenses at the pro level. He will have a stout game plan drawn up to deal with the cocks.
> 
> As everyone knows...how these players react in the game is why we watch.



You do know that Grantham was the DL coach for the Cowboys and not the DC right?


----------



## Thanatos (Aug 12, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Yes. UGA fans have been saying that WM was horrible and that it is a addition by subtraction. IF WM is really as bad as the fans say then this years defense should be better then last years.
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that Grantham was the DL coach for the Cowboys and not the DC right?



I do know that, but he was still responsibly for knowing the scheme and coaching his defensive line players in a dominating pro defense. Any assistant coach has to be knowledgeable about the whole defense, or their scheme would not work.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 12, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Are you and proside going to watch the game together?



They have a spooning party planned.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 12, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Hope the doggies Dbacks can tackle as well as cover...



Grantham has been preaching fundamentals, so we shall see.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 12, 2010)

Iam so excited i realized late last night as i was tossing and turning thinking about this upcoming season i put the wrong date for the game.  Forgive me gamecock nation yes one game at at time starting with Southern Miss on me birth day the 2nd.  The Georgia game will go down as one of the best of the series and we finally have some skilled players that will be fun to watch.  We have a gamecock version of mount Cody on defense but its our wide receivers and running backs that have us excited.  I think its gonna be a wild game with lots of points put up and the team that drinks the most pickle juice will win.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 12, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Yes. UGA fans have been saying that WM was horrible and that it is a addition by subtraction. IF WM is really as bad as the fans say then this years defense should be better then last years.
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that Grantham was the DL coach for the Cowboys and not the DC right?



I hate to agree with you ACguy, but you are right, our defense couldn't be much worse than it was last year. Even though CTG was a D-line coach, that is an improvement; Willie the Clown wasn't a coach at all.
Your math in this case is correct;  this is an addition by subtraction.


----------



## coggins (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm not making any bold predictions and i'm not gonna try to tear anybody else's team down.  I will say i'm very optomistic about this season, I really think WM WAS most of the problem.  Could be wrong but I don't think so.  Saturday me and my dad will be going to Sanford Stadium at 8:00 a.m. We'll watch practice until close to 10:00 a.m. and we'll start cutting watermelons for the team.  We've done this since 1996 on the last day of two-a-days, Donnan started it and Richt decided to keep the tradition going.  I will post pictures on here sometime Saturday after the event.  Hope ya'll will enjoy, all affiliations aside.


----------



## ACguy (Aug 12, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> I hate to agree with you ACguy, but you are right, our defense couldn't be much worse than it was last year. Even though CTG was a D-line coach, that is an improvement; Willie the Clown wasn't a coach at all.
> Your math in this case is correct;  this is an addition by subtraction.



You don't agree with me. I was tell the other poster how you dawg fans feel about WM. I never thought WM was a major problem at UGA . I have looked up stats over the last 5 years and the biggest difference between UF and UGA is on the offense.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2010)

I love how rival fans apologize for WM.  LOL.  Ask chadair if he would love for us to still have Willie at DC.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 12, 2010)

coggins said:


> I'm not making any bold predictions and i'm not gonna try to tear anybody else's team down.  I will say i'm very optomistic about this season, I really think WM WAS most of the problem.  Could be wrong but I don't think so.  Saturday me and my dad will be going to Sanford Stadium at 8:00 a.m. We'll watch practice until close to 10:00 a.m. and we'll start cutting watermelons for the team.  We've done this since 1996 on the last day of two-a-days, Donnan started it and Richt decided to keep the tradition going.  I will post pictures on here sometime Saturday after the event.  Hope ya'll will enjoy, all affiliations aside.



Hey ole buddy ole pal...............


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 12, 2010)

coggins said:


> I'm not making any bold predictions and i'm not gonna try to tear anybody else's team down.  *I will say i'm very optomistic about this season, I really think WM WAS most of the problem.*  Could be wrong but I don't think so.  Saturday me and my dad will be going to Sanford Stadium at 8:00 a.m. We'll watch practice until close to 10:00 a.m. and we'll start cutting watermelons for the team.  We've done this since 1996 on the last day of two-a-days, Donnan started it and Richt decided to keep the tradition going.  I will post pictures on here sometime Saturday after the event.  Hope ya'll will enjoy, all affiliations aside.



I guess you missed all the passing by the Ginger Ninja then !!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 12, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> I guess you missed all the passing by the Ginger Ninja then !!



Last I checked he didn't need to pass to roll over the supposed acc chumps..........


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 13, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Agreed.  They don't have anybody that can come close to coveringA.J.  Ellis Johnson is good but he can't get out there and shut down number 8.



looking forward to seeing him and stephon gilmore matching up.  Last year he had his 3rd lowest yardage game against us in a gun slinging shoot out.  I don't see murray getting him the ball much due to murray being in a crumpled pile under cliff matthews...


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 13, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> looking forward to seeing him and stephon gilmore matching up.  Last year he had his 3rd lowest yardage game against us in a gun slinging shoot out.  I don't see murray getting him the ball much due to murray being in a crumpled pile under cliff matthews...



As John Wayne once said, "Now don't you go bettin your life on it."


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 13, 2010)

Irish Leprechaun, you really think Messieur Matthews is gonna get by our offensive line??If they put a tight end on him (Figgins) he's gonna be the one in a crumpled pile!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 13, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> As John Wayne once said, "Now don't you go bettin your life on it."



I hear dat!


----------



## ACguy (Aug 13, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> looking forward to seeing him and stephon gilmore matching up.  Last year he had his 3rd lowest yardage game against us in a gun slinging shoot out.  I don't see murray getting him the ball much due to murray being in a crumpled pile under cliff matthews...



Gilmore is better then any CB that UGA has , so I wonder how they are going to slow down Jeffrey and Gurley .I can't wait for this game .


----------



## Thanatos (Aug 13, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Gilmore is better then any CB that UGA has , so I wonder how they are going to slow down Jeffrey and Gurley .I can't wait for this game .



I am sure he is better than Boykin...o yea i am sure of it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanatos said:


> I am sure he is better than Boykin...o yea i am sure of it.



I know right?  Boykin is a Dawg so he must not be good.  I'm sure he can't cover SC's receivers.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 14, 2010)

ACGuy, I'd be worried  too if SC 's o-line wasn't ranked LAST in the SEC!! If you can't keep out, you got PROBLEMS!!!!


----------



## ACguy (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanatos said:


> I am sure he is better than Boykin...o yea i am sure of it.



Of course you guys think Boykins is better , your dawg fans. Gilmore was a 1st team all SEC DB in this years SEC coaches all SEC team and Boykins did not even make the second team as  a DB. I wish I new more about football then all of the SEC football coaches like you and your boy SGD . 

http://www.secsports.com/news/preseason-all-sec-coaches-team.aspx


----------



## ACguy (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanatos said:


> I am sure he is better than Boykin...o yea i am sure of it.



What makes you think Boykins is better then Gilmore? I have not seen any pre season all SEC teams that have Boykins as high as Gilmore.


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> ACGuy, I'd be worried  too if SC 's o-line wasn't ranked LAST in the SEC!! If you can't keep out, you got PROBLEMS!!!!



very true......................unless its georgias D comin in.. lol


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2010)

gin house said:


> very true......................unless its georgias D comin in.. lol



As low scoring as UGA/SC normally is, I find it interesting that a gamecock would make this comment.


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> As low scoring as UGA/SC normally is, I find it interesting that a gamecock would make this comment.



why sg dawg?  what was the score last year?  it wasnt too low i dont think.  when we play georgia we lose the game for ourselves, georgias defense never does it to us,  uga offense pulls it out from our lack of finishing the game.  when we figure out how to finish the play, keep playin till the end, yall in trouble.


----------



## Quercus Alba (Aug 16, 2010)

Carkeya might have a long day if the line doesn't improve.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 17, 2010)

Deer Bandit, I won't judge our defense under a new DC if we don't keep score for ALL our games next year.


----------



## coggins (Aug 17, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> I guess you missed all the passing by the Ginger Ninja then !!



No sir, I didn't but I did notice that with 42 points on the board we lost to a gimmick team that threw the ball 3 times with 1 complete pass in 2008, you don't define that as a problem?  I didn't say the Ginger Ninja wasn't a problem, I said I thought WM was MOST of the problem, including years and losses under Stafford.  Read posts completely before posting please.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2010)

gin house said:


> why sg dawg?  what was the score last year?  it wasnt too low i dont think.  when we play georgia we lose the game for ourselves, georgias defense never does it to us,  uga offense pulls it out from our lack of finishing the game.  when we figure out how to finish the play, keep playin till the end, yall in trouble.



You did notice that I said NORMALLY.  Was last year the norm when you look at the scores from say, the last five years?

One year of high scoring suddenly make sthe previous four irrelevant?

Once is not a trend.  If it happens a few more times then ok.

And we here this song and dance from yall every year.  It's always "Well when we do this and if we do that..." but none of those things ever happen.  

Sorry but I just don't buy all this hype about how great yall are gonna be this year and how Garcia has suddenly morphed into this unstoppable machine.

yall are gonna have to show me before I believe it.  Yall are already in trouble.


----------



## gin house (Aug 17, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> You did notice that I said NORMALLY.  Was last year the norm when you look at the scores from say, the last five years?
> 
> One year of high scoring suddenly make sthe previous four irrelevant?
> 
> ...



i guess we'll see how good we are in a few weeks, i feel good about it.    you still gonna talk all that trash when we beat the brakes off the dogs????  like i said, i dont keep up with georgia players but hear talk of how good some are(years past) i really dont know of any so thats a good thing to me. you only have a few weeks to fill the pond full of trash, keep talkin it, we gonna pull the plug


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 17, 2010)

I kinda can relate to south carolina fans on this somewhat. Every year on this forum the majority of dog fans say how easy the Tennessee game is going to be and how the dogs will blow Tennessee out. Yet if you look at the last 4 years Tennessee as DOMINATED, matter of fact you can go back as far as you want. 

4 years
51-33
35-14
14-26
45-19

IMO the most interesting score in the 4 years is the one Tennessee lost. It's the same old tune this year. The beat down Tennessee is going to receive this year by the dogs is due to Dooley being the head coach at Tennessee. Can Tennessee lose this year? sure can. Could Tennessee get blowed out? sure could, but going by recent matchups it is unlikely. I guess I am just a different kind of fan knowing when to keep my mouth shut. Unless of course its Alabama.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2010)

gin house said:


> i guess we'll see how good we are in a few weeks, i feel good about it.    you still gonna talk all that trash when we beat the brakes off the dogs????  like i said, i dont keep up with georgia players but hear talk of how good some are(years past) i really dont know of any so thats a good thing to me. you only have a few weeks to fill the pond full of trash, keep talkin it, we gonna pull the plug



Yep.  It's right around the corner.  If what you say comes true I will certainly get on here and eat my crow.

But I don't think it's gonna happen.  Not saying we will "beat the breaks" off anybody.  I just think we will win.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 17, 2010)

Quercus Alba said:


> Carkeya might have a long day if the line doesn't improve.



Can you please translate this Clepsum jibberish into english?  Thank you...


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 17, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yep.  It's right around the corner.  If what you say comes true I will certainly get on here and eat my crow.
> 
> But I don't think it's gonna happen.  Not saying we will "beat the breaks" off anybody.  I just think we will win.



No offense Brad but I am hoping you will be asking for a side of bbq sauce to help that crow go down...


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> I kinda can relate to south carolina fans on this somewhat. Every year on this forum the majority of dog fans say how easy the Tennessee game is going to be and how the dogs will blow Tennessee out. Yet if you look at the last 4 years Tennessee as DOMINATED, matter of fact you can go back as far as you want.
> 
> 4 years
> 51-33
> ...



Bond lets have a link to where all these UGA fans have gone on about how bad we are gonna beat Tennessee this year.

And you're cool as far as I'm concerned but I have rarely known you to keep your mouth shut.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> No offense Brad but I am hoping you will be asking for a side of bbq sauce to help that crow go down...



No offense taken.  And if we lose to Spurrier it will take something more like a Jim Beam chaser to help get that crow down.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 17, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Bond lets have a link to where all these UGA fans have gone on about how bad we are gonna beat Tennessee this year.
> 
> And you're cool as far as I'm concerned but I have rarely known you to keep your mouth shut.



I have back off a bit. With little joe and a few others stepping up I can just read the forum and be entertained without having to get involved in discussions. Fish can pick up sound vibrations so I have to be quiet now.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> I have back off a bit. With little joe and a few others stepping up I can just read the forum and be entertained without having to get involved in discussions. Fish can pick up sound vibrations so I have to be quiet now.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 17, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> I kinda can relate to south carolina fans on this somewhat. Every year on this forum the majority of dog fans say how easy the Tennessee game is going to be and how the dogs will blow Tennessee out. Yet if you look at the last 4 years Tennessee as DOMINATED, matter of fact you can go back as far as you want.
> 
> 4 years
> 51-33
> ...



FWIW...I went back ten years:

00'--Dawgs 21w UT 10-L
01'--Dawgs 26w UT 24-L
02'--Dawgs 18w UT 13-L
03'--Dawgs 41w UT 14-L
04'--Dawgs 14L UT 19-w
05'--Dawgs 27w UT14-L
06'--Dawgs 33L UT51-w
07'--Dawgs 14L UT35-w
08'--Dawgs 26w UT14-L
09'--Dawgs 19L  UT45-w

Dawgs are on the Vols since 6-4 since 2000. Dawgs didn't have a chance against the Vols last year with Willie the Clown not being able to figure out a boot leg, and in 07' the Dawgs just flat out laid down;  again Slick Willie was at the defensive helm. UGA _should_ fare much better against the Vols this year though.  I never try to call a SEC game, because you just can't tell what a 19 year old kid will do, but UT has some woes this year; rebuilding, new coach, key losses on the D line, and very young.  UGA seems to have their wagons in a little better line.  I don't think we will know for sure until October, but if I were a betting man, I would put my $$ on the Dawgs against UT this year.  JMHO.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 17, 2010)

I wouldn't put the blame squarely on Willie and the defense for last years game. Yes, they gave up a ton of yards to Crompton - rolling right and rolling left. 
Ol' daddy Kiffin had a plan and it kept the offense out of the red zone for the entire game. Cox struggled mightily. The only offensive points the Dawgs put up was a 52 yarder by Walsh.

I don't think they'll let that happen again.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 17, 2010)

Offensive lines are the heart of a team, but a defense is the spirit of it. The defense let the whole team get their spirits crushed...Willie was the captain of that ship.  If you look at how UGA's defense faltered year by year after VanGorder, left then there is no place to put the blame but squarely on Willies shoulders.


----------



## gin house (Aug 17, 2010)

georgia ought to put willie in pads and cleats to defend his name, it could never be the experience or talent of the players that lose games. lol lol lol


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2010)

gin house said:


> georgia ought to put willie in pads and cleats to defend his name, it could never be the experience or talent of the players that lose games. lol lol lol



I like it when people do this.  Ask some of these other people if they wouldn't love for us to still have Willie at DC.  What will be your "reason" if these same players look much better this year?


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 17, 2010)

Not that it will happen but i hope both teams line it up and try to run the ball down each others throats- forget the passing.  We need to find out if Spurrier has confidence in our new line coach and i think he does.  With out stable of running backs i think its time to let the "dawgs out"...of Cola town!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 20, 2010)

I like our chances of running the ball down the yard birds throats better. This O-line of ours is gonna be something special.


----------



## Thanatos (Aug 24, 2010)

Weslye Saunders has been suspended indefinitely...muhahahahahahahahahaha

http://espn.go.com/blog/sec/post/_/id/13002/saunders-reportedly-lied-to-coaches


----------



## gin house (Aug 24, 2010)

suspended by spurrier.  he'll be back.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanatos said:


> Weslye Saunders has been suspended indefinitely...muhahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> http://espn.go.com/blog/sec/post/_/id/13002/saunders-reportedly-lied-to-coaches



That news is 24 hours old...man, try to keep up


----------



## whitworth (Aug 25, 2010)

*Are there new tacklers getting on the field. . .*

that I never heard about ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 25, 2010)

whitworth said:


> that I never heard about ?



We go through this every year.


----------



## Thanatos (Aug 25, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> That news is 24 hours old...man, try to keep up



Sorry! I would have posted it yesterday morning, but I wanted to give you guys time to grieve.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 26, 2010)

Grieve?  I am relieved- now we dont have to worry what he did if he did anything.


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 6, 2010)

Are South Carolina fans a tad worried what's coming to harvest Stephen Garcia's head this weekend?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanatos said:


> Are South Carolina fans a tad worried what's coming to harvest Stephen Garcia's head this weekend?



Man have you been reading their posts?  They  think they're gonna win in a blowout victory.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 6, 2010)

think?


----------



## SAhunter (Sep 6, 2010)

*Gamecocks vs Georgia*

It is great to read a bunch of arm chair quaterback predictions, of who will do this and who will do that. We all know it does not matter how well each team does prior to this rivalry. The only comment that I will make is that ga's db's better be able to jump high and be able to stop a freight train toting the pigskin. 

Game on boys! Lets see what the arm chair quarterbacks say after Saturday.


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 6, 2010)

SAhunter said:


> The only comment that I will make is that ga's db's better be able to jump high and be able to stop a freight train toting the pigskin.



You AINT kidding!!! Our guys better wear jetpacks to defend against those giants. 

I am not calling for a win against South Carolina. It will be a good game. What I am calling is that Mr. Garcia will be on his back or at least on the run trying to make completions.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm scared.  Lets just don't go to Columbia.  They are just too good.  They have such a history of beating us and they have such a tradition of excellence.  I'm afraid that all our players might get killed, literally killed.  South Carolina should have to play against NFL teams.  They are just so good.


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 12, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm scared. Lets just don't go to Columbia. They are just too good. They have such a history of beating us and they have such a tradition of excellence. I'm afraid that all our players might get killed, literally killed. South Carolina should have to play against NFL teams. They are just so good.


 
You said it buddy.....


----------



## gin house (Sep 12, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> You said it buddy.....


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 12, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> that's just plain out mean...


 
He dishes it out with the best of them, he can take it. Me and ole Barney go way back.


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 12, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> barney
> 
> 
> oh i know he does...but at least give the young fella a chance to get past all the "fire the coach" stages of denial.


 
He's actually sorta objective when it comes to ga, I think they'd call him a DGD.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 13, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> oh yeah, barney's good people...one of the few dogs i can get along with here.



Agreed...now if only he saw all the positives being said about him he might come back.


----------

